# DriveKey still recommended?



## rainwhore (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking to perhaps purchase a DriveKey, seeing as it is solderless and cheap, but was wondering if anyone could answer the following for me. Basically looking for a 'follow-on' from the GBATemp review a couple of years back.

- Is it still the 'best' solderless option?
- Does it have 100% game compatibility?
- Will I still be able to access the online shop/virtual channel?
- Can I still update my Wii, or will it brick?

Cheers.


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 28, 2011)

If this isn't the right topic to post this question, can someone direct me?


----------



## davebaol (Jul 28, 2011)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> Looking to perhaps purchase a DriveKey, seeing as it is solderless and cheap, but was wondering if anyone could answer the following for me. Basically looking for a 'follow-on' from the GBATemp review a couple of years back.
> 
> - Is it still the 'best' solderless option? *It depends on your drive and needs. Nowadays WODE is the best modchip out there since it allows you you to play ALL  dvd games (GC ones included) via usb. However, it is quite expensive. The only valid reason I see to buy a cheaper modchip is to softmod a wii having fw 4.3. *
> - Does it have 100% game compatibility? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just out of curiosity, did you answer the questions re: WODE or re: DriveKey? I like the look of WODE but it's too expensive for me - if a DriveKey still offers 100% compatibility, shop channel, and updating, then I'm more likely to go for that.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 28, 2011)

IIRC, DriveKey has been discontinued in favor of the WiiKey Fusion.

And if you've got a D3-2 drive or newer, you won't be able to read backups from DVD in any way, except by changing the drive PCB with the one of an older drive. There are no modchips out there capable of that.

You can use this: http://www.wiidrives.com/identify to try to identify your Wii drive. If you've bought it in middle 2010 onwards, it's most certainly a D3-2+ drive.


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. 

My Wii was purchased in 2008, so I think I should be fine! 

Would you recommend the WiiKey Fusion then? I found a review of the WiiKey, not sure how it stacks up against the DriveKey, which the review made sound wonderful.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a WiiKey1 in my drive (got a launch Wii, heh), so I dunno how a WiiKey Fusion will fare, but I've heard good things about it.

Some people also prefer the Wasabi DX over it, but I dunno about that one. The good thing is that is usually cheaper than the WiiKey Fusion.

They should be similiar in terms of compatibility, after all there hasn't been the need of a real update for modchips since 2009.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jul 28, 2011)

i would save yourself alot of trouble and headache and just softmod it.

i installed the drivekey and it would read about 30% of the games i burned, so i softmodded it and the games i burned that wouldnt work on the key suddenly worked on the softmod, i havent even taken it out yet i just disabled it and went the way of the softmod


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried softmodding using Zelda a couple of years ago, but most games I burnt failed miserably. I'm assuming things have got better since then?

Also... if one can somehow obtain VC content, is there a way to "install them" via softmod/dk?


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2011)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> I tried softmodding using Zelda a couple of years ago, but most games I burnt failed miserably. I'm assuming things have got better since then?
> 
> Also... if one can somehow obtain VC content, is there a way to "install them" via softmod/dk?



Yes, using WadManager. You'd have to google around for wad files though.


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 29, 2011)

Brilliant. Cheers.

So now it's softmod vs. whatever solderless option I choose (prob. WiiKey Fusion). What do people reccommend?


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2011)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> Brilliant. Cheers.
> 
> So now it's softmod vs. whatever solderless option I choose (prob. WiiKey Fusion). What do people reccommend?



A factor would be what firmware you're on. If you're on 4.3 you'll need a Game Exploit, if you're lower I believe there's Bannerbomb which just requires you to put the right files on a SD Card and pop it into the Wii.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't really see a point in adding any modchip to the Wii other than the WODE, and that's only for the Wii's that are not able to read burned discs, for GameCube backups purposes, and even that can be skipped by buying an SD-Gecko instead.

A softmod is all you really need in this day and age.


----------



## Sao Mortel (Jul 29, 2011)

Wii modding is at its golden age now. Everything and more works 100% off a usb hard drive (no need to burn a DVD... Save your money and time).  
Drivekey or wiikey fusion is *NOT RECOMMENDED*. You could have something more if you get some soldered modchips to get audio streaming working on gamecube games (so 100% GC compatibility) but thats it.


----------



## rainwhore (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll try a softmod using one of the guides on the Wii Hacking forums.

Can someone direct me to a Game Exploit how-to?


----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2011)

This will help you futher:

http://sites.google.com/site/completesg/


----------

